# Pls [email protected]@K at these stones ?



## smithnwenson (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, 
Can anyone pls help me indentify these stones that I just bought. Silly me, I forgot to ask the shop whether if it was a salt water rock or from a lake. If it's saltwater rock, will it be any harm to my Malawi tank that I'm about to add? Any reply will be appreciated.

Thanks/ SW


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't know what type of rock it is, but from the looks of it, it may be base rock for a saltwater tank -- should be ok for your malawi tank as long as you rinse and soak it in freshwater for a good while.


----------



## smithnwenson (Aug 3, 2008)

I added another set of picture for better indentification. thanks


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

could be Texas holey rock. It is limestone and should help keeping PH in the high 7's or low 8's.


----------



## Intermision (Sep 14, 2007)

It looks like un-holey holey rock to me. I have some in my Dub tanks


----------

